# Marriage Before Permanent Residency Application



## crawf307 (May 18, 2013)

My finance is moving to Toronto next month and we are planning to apply for my permanent residency from within Canada in September. 

We were planning to have him sponsor me as a common-law partner, which we qualify for (living together for more than a year in a marriage-like relationship, etc.).

Does anyone have any sense of whether having a town hall wedding to make things official (marriage certificate) before applying with have any impact on the process? Would having this wedding shortly before applying raise any red flags?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

As long as you have evidence of your common-law relationship any questions about a marriage of convenience should be quickly dispelled.


----------



## crawf307 (May 18, 2013)

Thanks Auld Yin. This is certainly NOT a marriage of convenience, but I wanted to see if anyone thought it would appear that way given the timeline.


----------

